# A Vent Of Frustration After Two Long Days.



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Guys I have been having a great run. My creativity has been at an all time high , I am well stocked on material and supplies (Timber,Blades,Bits and bobs) and I have been making what I would consider progress on my work. I have been using all new types of finishes, oil and wax buffed opposed to my old poly coating of everything and I have been really enjoying turning out forks, I mean I enjoy making forks but lately I have felt like I am really advancing my knowledge of wood working.
Then almost out of the blue like shooters block I have just been savaging anything and everything I touch. I had been bidding on some Osage Orange and some Amazaque turning blanks on eBay with the intention of laminating them into one large scale. So yesterday night with the insomnia kicking in at 1:30AM I went down to my work shed and began the * normally* simple process of laminating eight pieces of really nice Osage Orange ... big mistake I knew the moment I gave up in frustration it was a waste the pieces were level and flush and the joins were nice but the scale just looked like it had been done by a zombie. 
So today trying to recover the car wreck Osage I then decided I would go ahead with plans and use my new scroll saw to cut a design from the shared designs forum *nod in the direction of raw slingshots, And well my lack of knowledge of the saw and its ability were my downfall the saw was able to handle the 10mm Osage but gave a lot of vibration which weakened the joins in the lamination and the inevitable happened the thing fell apart in two places! so shovelling the Osage into the scraps bin I then went onto ruin a nice 3mm sheet of alu with my inferior cutting and several nice chunks of Kingwood.
I feel in a total state of limbo I don't expect many people to follow my ranting it just feels better expressing my frustration to the world lol! I have some nice burr scales coming through the post and I really don't want to be rash in the use of these so I may pack up shop for the winter and focus on my shooting for a while, although like I stated I have some mesquite forks and burl scales destined for my shop and I itch with the possibility's I hate lack of sleep and I hate wasting beautiful pieces of timber, thanks for being the mute audience I was looking to pour my thoughts to guys. BC


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I feel your pain.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah aint live grand!! but I'd be more worried about your laminations falling apart from just a bit of vibration. Time to switch to "Tightbond 3", at least that will solve one of your problems.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol I use titebond2 with each segment pressed against a veneer creating a glue sand witch, the problem was the saw it kept getting stuck acting like a jack hammer not releasing the work till I broke it apart ..... Miserable day all round today ..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have periods like that... usually go the whiskey bottle and listen to some fine classical music for a while. Sometimes stay away from everything for days. I read a lot during these periods.


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

I've felt the pain lately too.

I managed to ruin a few decent naturals, then screw up some board cuts from cheap birch and finally ruin a nice piece of cherry. My saw vibrates and hangs up like mad. So I ditched the saw and put a coping saw on my xmas list! I like working with my hands anyways.

Now I've got 5 samples of really nice hardwood flooring and a pile of oak flooring and composite decking just sitting.

My other "decent" naturals (only 2) are green and they just look better when seasoned naturally!

Sorry for ranting on your rant thread!! (I feel better now though)

Nice to know I'm not the only one.

Keep venting and I will keep reading and stop posting my nonsense!

Good luck and may the inspiration find you.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes its just a phase we all face I guess, its just frustrating knowing you are doing something fairly routine yet manage to ruin it so badly. I feel better today my devil has defiantly been trying to work while tired and rushed..... It affects you believe me .


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Guys you all cheered me up! solution to the bad saw problem was the cheap blades the manufacturer included. I brought a mixed pack of Olson scroll blades and BANG! saw is amazing. Not quite the power of my band saw but this bunny can breeze through 10MM ply and thin sheet Alu now! The difference is amazing I cut out my first ply and aluminium sandwich board cut the other day and I am excited to get the glue and sanding belts out. Thanks guys.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Great to hear you're over the hump. I had a similar one the other day, but I'm getting over it! Strikes and gutters man, strikes and gutters. It's all it is.


----------

